# Question for girls



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Not that I'm going to change the way I work out, but do you prefer men that are "cut" (have very defined muscle tone) or just big (have muscle but also fat so the muscle isn't very defined)

everyone's response: "I like skinny guys with no muscle" 

jk, say that though if that's what you think.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Niether, they like the in between and they like a guy with a little curves.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

uhhh I don't know. Just normal looking guys haha... I like them manly, not pretty. Meaning, I don't want an Usher or Brad Pitt. lol. So no on the first option. And I don't really like them big either...


----------



## obsidianavenger (Sep 1, 2011)

artandis said:


> .... I do like really skinny guys though! Or guys with really tight lean looking muscle that doesn't add much bulk- like runners.


this. i guess i like my men lean? i mean, defined muscles are sexy, but not body builder style. that sh*t is just gross.


----------



## Procster (Nov 1, 2009)

obsidianavenger said:


> this. i guess i like my men lean? i mean, defined muscles are sexy, but not body builder style. that sh*t is just gross.


Lucky me then? 

Tho I can't help feeling this is a little like those threads about girl's "looks vs personality" and guys go on about how they don't care about looks etc.. I find it hard to believe.


----------



## tootooshy (Sep 13, 2011)

I actually prefer the thin nerdy sort of dudes.


----------



## Procster (Nov 1, 2009)

tootooshy said:


> I actually prefer the thin nerdy sort of dudes.


sooo... where do you live?


----------



## tootooshy (Sep 13, 2011)

haha, on the other side of the world!


----------



## Procster (Nov 1, 2009)

tootooshy said:


> haha, on the other side of the world!


Dammit!

And Finland?? Aw...


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Big


----------



## tootooshy (Sep 13, 2011)

I am in Europe


----------



## Procster (Nov 1, 2009)

tootooshy said:


> I am in Europe


Fancy a very long plane ride?


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I feel that Alcide on True Blood has my ideal male physique:










_However_, body type is not really the most important factor when it comes to physical attraction, for me. I certainly do find skinny dudes with no muscle attractive.

Also, I feel like if you date a dude who's really ripped, and you want to go out for pizza or something, he'll be all, "NO! I'm cutting right now!" And since I generally have nobody to go out for pizza with except for the dude I am dating, that'd be a disappointment.


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

Little or no fat is ideal. I like lean muscle. Skinny guys def turn me on. Fat guys really turn me off, especially if they're all muscley bulky to boot.


----------



## tootooshy (Sep 13, 2011)

Procster said:


> Fancy a very long plane ride?


haha, it is quite the plane ride too. One of my friends just went there over the summer, very exhausting she said!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

I feel like muscles dont at all matter..the one thing I feel attractive about a guy is his personality,his dressing sense,behaviour ans sense of humour.however he must look fit enough,not too skinny and not as is clothes have been hanged upon him like an angle...muscles have nothing to do with it


----------



## Procster (Nov 1, 2009)

tootooshy said:


> haha, it is quite the plane ride too. One of my friends just went there over the summer, very exhausting she said!


Would be! Never been to Europe I'm afraid.


----------



## theophania (Jun 14, 2005)

I'd probably choose a skinny guy over a very muscley one but my ideal is somewhere in the middle like some other people said, "lean."

I had a huge crush on a super skinny guy one time, one boyfriend that was awesomely lean, and a couple of crushes that had a few extra pounds but would still probably be considered a healthy weight. My least favorite body types on a guy would be very overweight or very muscular.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I prefer big over cut. I like guys with some bulk.


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

What im attracted to mostly is whats on the inside. Such as kindness, loyaly, humor, energy level and magnatism. But if I were to chose based on appearance, I would choose someone equal to, or more than my body frame. Id feel awkward being with a man smaller than myself. So skinny is out.

A man that has too many stunning ripples all over might be good for night or two, but not for a serious relationship. Id have to take karate lessons to keep other women away from him. 

So somewhere in the middle. Strong, pleasingly plump, average joe.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

It honestly makes no difference to me; body type is really an afterthought where my attraction to someone is concerned. Having said that, I've been attracted to men who were everything from skinny --> fat. If I absolutely had to choose, I'd say I probably prefer a bit of chub rather than defined muscle, though. Then again, my ex is 6' and 130 lbs., so... :stu

Yes, I'm unhelpful.


----------



## Later (May 5, 2011)

pita said:


> I feel that Alcide on True Blood has my ideal male physique:


:teeth
I like em muscular menz


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I've been attracted to every body type, from skinny to big to cut, from short to tall, black to white, and everything in between. The only thing they had in common was interesting personalities and humor. Appearance doesn't matter much to me.


----------



## Jenchu (Dec 12, 2010)

I like skinny lean guys or chubby guys. I don't like guys who are too muscley because to be honest alot of the guys who have big muscles or whatever are so arrogant and too into themselves.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

I prefer men with very defined muscle tone. Oh yes.


----------



## RyanJ (Mar 31, 2009)

Double Indemnity said:


> I prefer big over cut. I like guys with some bulk.


So you're telling me it would be B.J. Raji over Aaron Rodgers... ;p

----

General thoughts on this thread:

"If you're really looking for a workout you might want to try the Big Jim"


----------



## IvyAndRoses (Sep 4, 2011)

I like the guys that were string beans in their teen years who gained muscle later. So thin and muscular. I used to not care, but I decided since they're all gonna leave me anyway I might as well be shallow and enjoy the eye candy while it lasts.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I find guys that are too muscly (think bodybuilder) to be a MASSIVE turn off. I don't really mind (or care) if the guy is fit, I just don't like it when the guy's pecs are bigger than mine or when their biceps are bigger than my thigh, ya know?


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

RyanJ said:


> So you're telling me it would be B.J. Raji over Aaron Rodgers... ;p
> 
> ----
> 
> ...


This made me laugh  Err, no. Aaron Rodger is about perfect in terms of build. Or Brett Favre. Yeah, Brett Favre. There we go.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Double Indemnity said:


> This made me laugh  Err, no. Aaron Rodger is about perfect in terms of build. Or Brett Favre. Yeah, Brett Favre. There we go.


Do you like clay matthews? I would think women would go crazy for him. He's a beast... And his name is Clay.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Assuming a guy is really ripped, is not into himself, has the same personality as a skinny guy, and you know the guy wouldn't leave you...you would still prefer the skinny guy?


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

The Professor said:


> Do you like clay matthews? I would think women would go crazy for him. He's a beast... And his name is Clay.


I wouldn't throw him out of bed for eating crackers . I love him - mostly as a player though. His arms are sick! (I mean that in a good way.) I have this t-shirt:


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Variety is the spice of life. 

It all depends. I guess my preference is an average build, maybe filled out a little bit with muscle and fat. I do like broad shoulders but really ripped guys are a bit scary.


----------



## PandaPop (May 21, 2010)

Tbh I'm not really fussed on looks, especially not fitness/muscles, i hate the way a six pac feels urgh.

I like someone normally with a bit of pudge though.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I like cut over big, 

But if that's not an option, big>skinny, I like a guy with a little meat on him, even though I'm very slim.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

The Professor said:


> Not that I'm going to change the way I work out, but do you prefer men that are "cut" (have very defined muscle tone) or just big (have muscle but also fat so the muscle isn't very defined)
> 
> everyone's response: "I like skinny guys with no muscle"
> 
> jk, say that though if that's what you think.


I prefer big to cut, however I think the best look is not too muscular not too fat, and definitely not thin.


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

I don't really like muscles, or too much skinny. If you can lift 100 pounds, your good IMO. I prefer my men to have a bit of a tummy


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

artandis said:


> .... I do like really skinny guys though! Or guys with really tight lean looking muscle that doesn't add much bulk- like runners.
> 
> I guess between "really cut" and 'just big" I would choose cut maybe.


This. I love em skinny, though a bit of muscle is definitely sexy and doesn't hurt. I've never found myself attracted to really muscly/big men though.


----------



## NobodysPerfect (May 22, 2011)

It doesn't matter to me whether the guy is skinny, average, carrying a little weight or muscular. I just don't like the hulk look where it's a massive body and then this tiny little head stuck on massive shoulders. It just looks wrong.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

I like a little bit of muscle.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Lean, broad shouldered and reasonably muscular, none of this chiseled stuff. 
It only gets distracting counting the amount of shadows on him and I don't want to sleep next to a brick wall. 
I do find skinny guys attractive too. And it really depends on the person themselves.


----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

im not attracted to meat heads with big muscles. wats so wrong with being either lean or average. But then again some girls like guys with big muscles. But not me. theres nothing worng with working out at all, but im not attracted to guys who over due it.


----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

completly agree lol


NobodysPerfect said:


> It doesn't matter to me whether the guy is skinny, average, carrying a little weight or muscular. I just don't like the hulk look where it's a massive body and then this tiny little head stuck on massive shoulders. It just looks wrong.


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

I like bigger guys actually.
Not "fat" per se.. But chunkier.
Honestly..those muscle guys like that werewolf guy from twilight..
I find that gross. All the guys that are on magazines and tv stuff.
Who wants to hug a hard rock? As long as the guy is strong.
That's what muscles are for anyways right? I like men man sized.
lol


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

It really doesn't matter to me. As long as he takes care of himself


----------

